
Thieves and Geeks: Russian and Chinese Hacking Communities - prostoalex
https://www.recordedfuture.com/russian-chinese-hacking-communities/
======
samat
Screen amount left for an actual content on this website is less than 50% on
mobile. This is obscene.

~~~
ReverseCold
Looks fine to me? If you're talking about ads, why not use a blocker?

------
vorg
This article uses the word "hacker" solely to mean activities like breaking
into computer systems and conducting illegal business online. This is perhaps
appropriate because in Chinese, the word is always translated as the
soundalike "heike" (黑客) which literally means "dark guest", thus alluding to
that same meaning. If you talk about, or are seen using, Hacker News in China,
they will initially only think of you as being a _criminal_ or _wannabe
criminal_ , despite the other definition of _hacker_ as being anyone
interested in tech and programming (according to Wikipedia and Paul Graham).

~~~
kozikow
I would say that almost all Americans outside of technology think it only
means a person breaking into computer systems.

